

The most interesting college courses are wasted on 18-year-olds - edw519
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/features/2011/learning_machine/stanford_s_machine_learning_class_evaluating_the_course_so_far_.html

======
kls
I really wish as a society we would encourage (by creating a system to allow)
high school graduates to enter the work force via internship in the field they
want to go into. In my case I went to culinary school, Relator, Insurance,
Stock Broker schools all to end up writing software in the end. It was not
until 4 or so years into my career that I decided that going back to school
would be interesting to fill in the gaps. Had I spent those 4 years up front,
my schooling would have been a lot more focused and a lot more interesting.

